# Deer hunting in SD



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

hello my friend has just told me i can go with them this weekend for deer hunting in SD. I live in MN and need to buy a non res. liscense for deer. with this lisecense i can shoot 2 does i bielieve for 85 bucks he said... but he wasnt sure if i can still buy the liscense so i need help to see if i can so if any of u know id appreciate ur help thanks. Oh yes and one more thing i have never shot a deer in my life... i went deer hunting for my first time this year in MN but never even saw a deer to shoot. Finally after 3 days we had to go back to home and i guess the 2 guys that stayed shot 7 deer in 2 days RIGHT BY MY STAND!!!!! :******: But this may be my second chance to still get my first deer. CYA :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure what you buddy is referring to, but the firearms season closed in the East River District on December 12th (but will reopen for 9 days the first of the year). However Muzzleloader season is currently open I believe, as is Archery season.

What area are you considering hunting. You can check out left over licenses at http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/hunting/ ... /Index.htm .

You should be able to find out further info at http://www.sdgfp.info/Index.htm.

If you need anything else, just ask.

Larry[/u]


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

its in clark county he told me i dont know if thats east river is it?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I believe Clark County is just west of Watertown South Dakota (which is East River). Yes Muzzle Loader Season Started last Saturday and runs through the 31st of Jan.

On a different note I checked the GF&P web site and there are some Double Antlerless Tags left for Marshall County (the county to the west of me, Britton SD area) for the Firearms Season that reopens Jan 1st and runs through the 9th.

Good luck

Larry


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Handgunner
Where are you at. Grew up in Summit. Now I'm just east of Bismarck.

Troller1


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

handgunner my friend must be mistaken he said i could use a rifle this weekend. i will have to talk to him again... thanks for your help.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

yes i just talked to him he said it was the jan 1st that i could go with a rifle..... :eyeroll: he always gets me confused. Welll thanks for the help i hope to get one.. cya


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Troller1 said:


> Handgunner
> Where are you at. Grew up in Summit. Now I'm just east of Bismarck.
> 
> Troller1


I'm up here in Rosholt (about as far north and east as you can get and still be in South Dakota). Yep I grew up here, and have lived here most of my life.

Larry


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Mud15 said:


> yes i just talked to him he said it was the jan 1st that i could go with a rifle..... :eyeroll: he always gets me confused. Welll thanks for the help i hope to get one.. cya


I bet I have had 15 people stop me on the street and ask about the Extended Deer Season this past couple weeks. Seems there is a rumor floating around that it is open continously from December 6th through January 9th, but it is not so, I double checked with the GF&P.

If you know the county number for Clark County you can get your license on line from the GF&P web site so you are ready for a new years hunt. While I've never hunted Clark County, from looking at the country side while driving through it there should be some decent hunting there.

Larry


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

alright thanks ill have to ask him for the area and than i can buy the liscese without driving to SD. thanks cya


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270 (Jan 30, 2005)

anyone do good in South Dakota on them deer


----------

